# Stereo Systems



## SilentMike

What kind of stereo systems do you guys have in your garages? That's my next move so any feedback on what kind of systems you guys have would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Bushytails

A 600W car amp, a 5-disc cd changer, and some infinity bookshelf speakers.  It doesn't need to be pretty; it's the garage.  

--Bushytails


----------



## littlehop

Old setup from Goodwill thriftstore.


----------



## hatfield44

PC to a ancient Sony reciever pushing BOSE direct reflecting speakers.


----------



## imported_jhutch

Just an old radio from when I was in high school, about 22 years old.


----------



## Geno

I use a 500watt Sony, with Sony bass reflex speakers and a 3CD disc changer, although I hook the mp3 player to it most of the time.

Rock on Metallica, Geno.


----------



## imported_MRB

Used to have old Panasonic AM/FM Stereo on high shelf in detached shop with the old original speakers mounted high on walls. When I drywalled the walls and lid in shop and and put in recessed can lights I also put in (2) 12" ribbon speakers in lid and wired them to the whole house audio system in house. Also put analog volume control close to main light swithches in shop. Had 2 zones left on audio switch gear for house, so I used one of them. My remote control system is RF, so I can be anywhere on property and and change radio channels and CD's in changer in house from this locaton. System is room specific for lack of better description, so I can listen to what I want to in each zone without changing music being played in other zones. I also wired in (2) RJ45 jacks and (2) coax jacks for internet and TV. I was able to do this even though the detached shop is about 50' away from house because when I remodeled the house 2 years prior and tore up the backyard to landscape I trenched and placed not only new conduit for future electric upgrade for shop but added extra conduits in joint trench for data, audio, and video.


----------



## imported_frozenstar

Geno said:


> I use a 500watt Sony, with Sony bass reflex speakers and a 3CD disc changer, although I hook the mp3 player to it most of the time.
> 
> Rock on Metallica, Geno.



Oh nice. That's a pretty nice setup.  I'm planning to set one up for my garage!


----------



## can-am-dan

i have an old stero, i think is about 400w. I've had that since i was 18...lol now 39, so i think it old..lol ..I will be changing it someday now that i have the satelite dish on the tv in the garage, i think i'll be putting in a surround sound, it will be good for when we watch the MMA fights..


----------



## BRad704

I just turn on Last.fm from my phone, or shuffle all the songs on my phone (8gb SD card)...  when I want it louder, I'll bring out my Computer speakers to plug into my phone...  I dont really need anything more than that...


----------



## thomask

That is a great question. 

Every garage needs some good car tunes in her.

I currently have a 70's GE FM/AM Cassette Tape player that I had bought years ago for my dad.  He loved to take it with him on the road and he enjoyed a number of old big band tapes he had.  I know it was one present I got for him that he enjoyed for many years. It still reminds me of a simpler time before cell phones and e mail.  

I do have in my garage plans to build a rack for a Marrantz stereo receiver along with a tape, a VCR and a DVD/CD player.  I have a 20" sony TV and it all needs a place as home.  

Any suggestions or pictures would be welcomed.


----------



## mustanggarage

hatfield44 said:


> PC to a ancient Sony reciever pushing BOSE direct reflecting speakers.



similar to my setup.  I use itunes and download all my mp3's and use online radio sometimes.  

















I also have my tv which has a dvd player built into the workbench.  it is positioned where it is because it is the best spot from where my "lounge is" next to the fridge and microwave.


----------



## GzrGlide

HA! I got you all beat!!!!





For the last several years I've had an old portable stero taking up valuable real estate on my bench. Tomorrow I'm going to start setting up a car stereo as a sound system that will be mounted under a shelf or between two wall studs.


----------



## havasu

^ Yep, I admit, that one has me beat! When I rebuilt my garage last December, I tapped into my main stereo system in the living room with an A/B switch, so the music can be piped into the garage, the house, or the back yard, or together if needed.


----------



## can-am-dan

GzrGlide said:


> HA! I got you all beat!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several years I've had an old portable stero taking up valuable real estate on my bench. Tomorrow I'm going to start setting up a car stereo as a sound system that will be mounted under a shelf or between two wall studs.


holey shamoley.....lol.....i bet, you cant here yourself think... mother of god...wow!....lol


----------



## thomask

can-am-dan said:


> holey shamoley.....lol.....i bet, you cant here yourself think... mother of god...wow!....lol



You better have the cars tied down good when you turn this baby up!:siren:


----------



## GzrGlide

thomask said:


> You better have the cars tied down good when you turn this baby up!:siren:



Remember the scene in "Back to the Future" where Michael J Fox strums the electric guitar? OH YEAH! ALRIGHT!

Or in the remake of "The Italian Job" where the guy's stereo rips the clothes off the chick? OH YEAH! ALRIGHT!


----------



## thomask

Or in the remake of "The Italian Job" where the guy's stereo rips the clothes off the chick? OH YEAH! ALRIGHT


Thanks GzrGlide,

Now I understand. Where do you get one of these? :thumbsup:


----------



## GzrGlide

Just finished this last night.  I nneded to get some counterspace back.

Sony deck with CD player and Aux in, mounted on a minishelf out of the way. Deck is powered by a modified computer 12V power supply ( hidden behind white bord ).





All wiring tucked into looms and held in place with cable clamps.....





A set of really old 6x9s in enclosures hung from rafters.






The sound is decent enough and I got to reclaim my counter space. Gave the really old boom box to my son ( I may regret that ).


----------



## havasu

That is very impressive! Not for the stereo, but conquering 290,000 miles on your jeep!


----------



## thomask

elliottmatthew said:


> A 5-disc cd changer, 600W car amplifier and small library. Some time I like to hear 70's GE FM/AM Cassette Tape player which I got as gift from my dad. If these all are dead for one day then my oldest radio is best.



It's funny, but many times it seems the older stereo equipment is the only thing working.  

IMO they have made this stuff way too complicated to operate.  

We all need a garage stereo to just turn on and tune in.


----------



## mcgyverit

kenwood 100W receiver ($25), insignia bookshelf speakers ($35), IPOD cables ($10).  it rocks!


----------



## siddle

NAD CD player and an older Nakamichi Stasis receiver driving pair of JBL L100 speakers. It's not serious audio equipment, but it's a great garage system.


----------



## thomask

Has anyone used any of the in-ceiling mounted speakers in their garage.  

I was thinking that might free up a little space?


----------



## siddle

While you could use ceiling mounted speakers for the side/ rear surrounds, do consider on-wall or in-wall speakers for the front 3, centered on the TV. Video from straight ahead and audio floating down from "on high" will never sound quite right.


----------



## janellelk

Holy crap!  That is awesome.  My husband is drooling over my shoulder at the niceties you have in your garage..

As for us, we have an old cd/radio combo in the garage.  LOL, maybe it's time to upgrade his man cave..


----------



## siddle

You are right janellelk! It's now or never.


----------



## Chris

I have an old am/fm receiver I got from my grandfather, works great.


----------



## Ecam

I've got three smaller boom boxes, not powerful, but good enough sound.  One is a boombox for my Sirius satellite,  one is for an Ipod and the last one has the radio and CD.  My girls loaded up all my CD's on that Ipod, which is new to me and pretty cool.


----------



## Chris

I just listen to FM radio. leave it on the country station 24/7. I am happy with that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I picked up a Onkyo reciever for 20.00 from a pawn shop and have 4 old speakers scattered around the garage, works really well when I'm in the garage or just open the doors when I'mm cooking out.


----------



## BPJOOP93

Older kenwood receiver, 5 disc changer, xm sirius sat. and mtx and jbl or jenson tower speakers. really only use the satalite now.


----------



## cruzn57

janellelk said:


> Holy crap!  That is awesome.  My husband is drooling over my shoulder at the niceties you have in your garage..
> 
> As for us, we have an old cd/radio combo in the garage.  LOL, maybe it's time to upgrade his man cave..



the way to a mans heart, is thru the garage door!
you get 1 million stars, for being a thoughtful wife!:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzn57

1974 pioneer 4 channel  stereo,  not 4 track, but  "Quad"  channels, 
was a flop for pioneer, but  got my $$$  LOL
still works,  have couple big 12 in speakers, then bout 5 or 6  small ones,  scattered around the garage , makes noise,  thats  good enough for me,
although  I do have to clean the tuner often! (old and dirty, just like me)


----------



## Chris

My reciever is from the 60's or 70's. They don't make em like they used to.


----------

